# Any Americans Here??



## GINGER BASTOS (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello, Just Moved From New Jersey Almost 3 Months Ago And Was Wondering If There Are May Americans Here?? I Live In A Small Town And Have Not Got The Chance To Venture Out To Lisbon,ect..the Tourist Parts, I Love This Little Town Its Great . Alot Of Familys And Children. Yes I Stand Out . But Im Starting To Come Out Of My Shell. Its Been Hard For Me . My Children As Well As I Dont Speak Portuguese At All Well, Im Learning Alittle. The Kids Will Be Starting School In Septmber And I Think This Is Gonna Be A Great Journy For All Of Us. Thank Goodness My Husband Is Portuguese..lol No Really Wanted To See If There Where Any Americans Out There.. And To See How U R Ajusting To The Life In Portugal.. Let Me Know.. Thanks Alot..


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

I am a Jersey Girl too!
I live about 40 minutes from Lisbon, over the 25 Abril bridge close to Caparica beaches. 
My son is 22 so he would not be good company to your children but 
if you are looking for a friend maybe we could meet next time you are in the area.

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## jorgemac23 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Ginger Bastos
I just wrote to Mamacats a little while ago, Anyway I left Portugal when I was 3 yrs. old. My Wife & i and our two adult sons moved here from New jersey 4 yrs. ago, we were living in the Aveiro area where we have family but we are now in the Algarve where we opened up a little Children's clothing shop, we found that if one speaks English we felt more at home here (our opinion).
So it's nice to know that there is someone else out there going through some of the things we're going through.

All the best

jorgemac23


----------

